# Offshore Marine, 70"s & 80"s



## NZ JollyJack

Hi,

My name's Geoff Chowles, back in the 70's & 80's i was an engineer with Offshore Marine. Then known as Kiwi even though I was born in the UK, I grew up in NZ.
I would like to here from some of my old ship mates both pre and after we were Zapped by Zappta! I was with the company for 11years.

Cheers,
NZ jollyJack
AKA Geoff Chowles

(Jester)


----------



## capnrob

NZ JollyJack said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name's Geoff Chowles, back in the 70's & 80's i was an engineer with Offshore Marine. Then known as Kiwi even though I was born in the UK, I grew up in NZ.
> I would like to here from some of my old ship mates both pre and after we were Zapped by Zappta! I was with the company for 11years.
> 
> Cheers,
> NZ jollyJack
> AKA Geoff Chowles
> 
> (Jester)


Hi Geoff,
Welcome to SN, I also just joined a few days ago.
I was in OM / Zaps from 1975 to 86. Spent most time abroad, including Canada (Mulgrave ) 
Weren't you 3/E in the Scotian or the Breton Shore or one of the other tall weather class ones ?
I was in the Nova Shore over there at the time ( '76 )
Rgds
Rob Bradbury


----------



## howardang

capnrob said:


> Hi Geoff,
> Welcome to SN, I also just joined a few days ago.
> I was in OM / Zaps from 1975 to 86. Spent most time abroad, including Canada (Mulgrave )
> Weren't you 3/E in the Scotian or the Breton Shore or one of the other tall weather class ones ?
> I was in the Nova Shore over there at the time ( '76 )
> Rgds
> Rob Bradbury


Hello, may I join in - I have just joined today and noticed the OM thread. I was in Cunard and transferred to OM in 72 - South Shore as mate with Arthur Kenesett then many of the ships as master; Atlantic, Ocean, Straight, Tropic, Kent and lastly Fastnet. Never worked from Mulgrave although i was based at St Johns and Argentia for a while. North Sea, Japan, Borneo, Sumatra and then Bisacy before coming ashore into the chartering & marketing ofice in London with Mike Hogan & Arthur Kensett. 

Left when Zapata appeared on the scene to be Ops Manager for United Towing Ocean Tugs.

Cheers

Howard Anguish


----------



## davetodd

*South Shore*



howardang said:


> Hello, may I join in - I have just joined today and noticed the OM thread. I was in Cunard and transferred to OM in 72 - South Shore as mate with Arthur Kenesett then many of the ships as master; Atlantic, Ocean, Straight, Tropic, Kent and lastly Fastnet. Never worked from Mulgrave although i was based at St Johns and Argentia for a while. North Sea, Japan, Borneo, Sumatra and then Bisacy before coming ashore into the chartering & marketing ofice in London with Mike Hogan & Arthur Kensett.
> 
> Left when Zapata appeared on the scene to be Ops Manager for United Towing Ocean Tugs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Howard Anguish


Howard
Thought you might like this photo in the thumbnail.
I took this from the quayside at Bassens on the Gironde.
We were working the rig Neptune 7 in the bay of Biscay near Arcachon in 1967/8.
The master was Ron Stanley,mate was Bert Hodgson and I was relief Chief Eng for "One Eyed Jack"
Also on board was Peter Korving who was from Amsterdam and acted as second mate but his chief role was that of French/English/French interpreter.
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## howardang

davetodd said:


> Howard
> Thought you might like this photo in the thumbnail.
> I took this from the quayside at Bassens on the Gironde.
> We were working the rig Neptune 7 in the bay of Biscay near Arcachon in 1967/8.
> The master was Ron Stanley,mate was Bert Hodgson and I was relief Chief Eng for "One Eyed Jack"
> Also on board was Peter Korving who was from Amsterdam and acted as second mate but his chief role was that of French/English/French interpreter.
> Best Regards
> Dave


Thanks for that, Dave. I see she still has the London & Rochester colours. One eyed Jacko was also the Ch/eng when I sailed on her in 72, and spent most of his time fishing when along side a rig!.

Co-incidentally, I spent a year based on the Gironde with Fastnet Shore (along with the Cromarty Shore) when we had a contract with Shell France with the Medusa off Arcachon in 75.

Here is a picture of her in later life.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Don Matheson

This is a blast from the past.
Davie Todd I was your 2nd. on the Atlantic Shore when we were based in Singapore with Ron Turner (Topsy) as Skipper. Thought the name was familiar so looked up your profile. How are you and what are you doing now?
Howard don't think I ever sailed with you but have met you as we have been on the same boats. Perhaps in the Dolphin.
One Eyed Jack, what a man. Joined the South at Gt. Yarmouth but never met the chief till sailing time. Skipper told me to start up so goes down to tell this guy fishing he should pull his line in as we were sailing. "Wont go without me" he says "I'm the Chief". Never changed much did he.
See Rob Bradburys name there as well, he was skipper on the Kent for a while, I was on her for a few years based in Holland.
Don


----------



## davetodd

Don Matheson said:


> This is a blast from the past.
> Davie Todd I was your 2nd. on the Atlantic Shore when we were based in Singapore with Ron Turner (Topsy) as Skipper. Thought the name was familiar so looked up your profile. How are you and what are you doing now?
> Howard don't think I ever sailed with you but have met you as we have been on the same boats. Perhaps in the Dolphin.
> One Eyed Jack, what a man. Joined the South at Gt. Yarmouth but never met the chief till sailing time. Skipper told me to start up so goes down to tell this guy fishing he should pull his line in as we were sailing. "Wont go without me" he says "I'm the Chief". Never changed much did he.
> See Rob Bradburys name there as well, he was skipper on the Kent for a while, I was on her for a few years based in Holland.
> Don


Hello Don, 
Nice to hear from you.
Took me a while to put a face to the name, then I got it.
Black beard and a pipe with a smile behind both.
Went out to join Atlantic Shore in January 1971 as relief for Bill Morgan for four weeks.
Found her in Balikpapan and left her in Singapore at the end of April same year.
Remember R.D.Turner, the man who had a crew change to take the Chinese off and replace them with "Christians"
As it turned out the local agent supplied him with a "Christian" crew who were all named Joseph! A few days later his insect eating pet lizard died so he was relegated to a chit-chat like the rest of us.
My last ship with OM was East Shore then joined RV Cirolana finally working ashore in 1975.
Retired about six years ago and have never been busier!
Hope you and yours are keeping well.
Best Wishes 
Dave


----------



## Don Matheson

Hello Dave
Afraid the black beard is having a colour change to gray but its the right guy. Hard to think it was such a long time ago.
IIRC you were the guy with the best ever put down for anyone. Topsy had canceled your docking repair list whereupon you tore it up saying "I am employed as Chief and to look after this ship and you sir are thwarting my endeavours". Brilliant.
Good to hear you made it to retirement and I hope all is well with you. Me, still running my small company but with luck the tugs will be coming this month to tow me into retirement. Will still be working on an ad hoc basis but have to much to do to work full time anymore.
Yes I do remember Ron and his "Christians" and his gheko in the hoover thanks to you.
All the best
Don


----------



## g1noR890025

Don Matheson said:


> This is a blast from the past.
> Davie Todd I was your 2nd. on the Atlantic Shore when we were based in Singapore with Ron Turner (Topsy) as Skipper. Thought the name was familiar so looked up your profile. How are you and what are you doing now?
> Howard don't think I ever sailed with you but have met you as we have been on the same boats. Perhaps in the Dolphin.
> One Eyed Jack, what a man. Joined the South at Gt. Yarmouth but never met the chief till sailing time. Skipper told me to start up so goes down to tell this guy fishing he should pull his line in as we were sailing. "Wont go without me" he says "I'm the Chief". Never changed much did he.
> See Rob Bradburys name there as well, he was skipper on the Kent for a while, I was on her for a few years based in Holland.
> Don


Hello Don, not sure if I ever sailed with you in O/M but your description sure rings a bell. I sailed on the Kent as cook once or twice while working out of Ijmuiden. Had to relieve Harry Marshal who had gone down with Melangitis or some form or another. Bob Bradbury was skipper then and I remember going ashore to a birthday party for him kindly organised by the ships agent and his wife. The whole crew was invited I believe. A great ship and even better crews. Loved every minute. Was with O/M until the were taken over by Zaps. Was on the Bass Shore for a long time and plenty others after. The Cromarty was home for a good while for me with JR. another goodun. Never had many bad skippers ,I sort of got on with all of them. Was Gordon R the other skipper or am I getting mixed up with another ship. I seem to remember the Argentine crew, was this the Kent shore . It was definately out of Ijmuiden .
I ended up going with Osa after Zaps went down the pan. Then OIL for awhile until they wanted double the time at sea (2 for 1) and no increase in wages. Went to BOA then and was on the Boa Pride a couple of trips before going to the Eskil. All Norski's except me but got on great with everyone.Finished with a trip on one of Klines out of Lowestoft.Said they needed a cook urgently. got all the way down to Kent before they said it was an AB they wanted. The ABs always did the cooking apparently . I dare'nt go on the deck for fear of killing me or worse, somebody else. German skipper asked me to stay on for 3-4 days until they could get someone else, but after a couple days of fresh bread and tabnabs He would'nt let me go.Everyone was happy for me to finish the trip.
I seem to remember Kiwi also but cant recall the ship.
Anyway, best regards Don.
Gino.
ps. Hello


----------



## Don Matheson

Gino Hello, yes I was chief on the Kent Shore for quite a while working out of Ijmuiden in Holland. Mostly serving on a Pennzoil charter to the K13Alpha and her satellite platforms. 
Don,t know if I can place you but if you relieved Harry Marshall and were there when Ray Bradbury was there then I am sure I have met you. Were you there when Ray brought his wife and wee boy over for a while? 
Yes Gordon Rafferty was the regular skipper there, he was married to a rather lovely Dutch girl and lived in Den Helder with her and the kids. The Kent suited him as he could always get home now and again and the family could always come down to the ship. The Argentinian crew were there and were a super bunch of guys, great shipmates once they got used to our way of working.
It was a good boat, had a good place to work and some excellent hands on board, had a good time on her.
We have quite a lot on supply boats in the Mess Deck forum, sure you would recognise some of the incidents described or add some of your own.
Don


----------



## g1noR890025

Hi Don,thank's for getting back back to me. You mention Ray Bradbury but I always knew him as Bob. This guy lives in York and has gingery hair. I never met his wife or kiddy. I can only remember one of the Argentine sailors, George Jopp. Last time I sailed with him he was living in Caister near Gt Yarmouth. I remember an old car they used to drive about in. I always called it the ships taxi. Think it was an old Opal, brownish in colour.
Did one of them fall over the side ?
Best regards . Gino


----------



## Don Matheson

Gino Sorry about delay in reply, can I claim a senior moment as an excuse. I did mention Ray Bradbury but by mistake, his name is Rob. Yes he was gingery haired or I am sure he was a while ago.
George was the Argentinian who could not speak English when he arrived and got the job by answering Yes Captain No Captain when the other argentinian Louis tapped his foot under the table. Gordon was delighted with his manners and he got the job. Found out the truth when he was watchman when we were at sea. They had an old Opel I think, it belonged to Louis as he lived ashore in Ijmuiden with a local lass. It was him that did the paintings of ships in the alleyways.
We did have a very tragic death of one of the boys at K13Alpha, when Carlos went over the side. Bert the cook saw what had happened and went in after him. He got a Lloyds Medal but unfortunately we last Carlos. I think he went into shock when he went into the water as he never recovered. Very sad day indeed as he was a great shipmate.
What are you dong now?
Don


----------



## g1noR890025

Well, thank's for that Don. Funny how names come back to you. I do remember Louis but I got to know George quite well having sailed with him again in other ships after the Kent. His English was very good by then and he was having no trouble at all being understood. We both have a Polish background so I guess that helped. I've not been to sea since 93 and also suffered a heart attack in 96. By then I was on the wrong side of 47 and nobody wanted me.It was very quiet in the north sea at that time and nothing doing. I decided to go to college and did a 2 year course in elecronics servicing. This was mainly to help me better understand my hobby of amateur radio. I managed to pass my City & Guilds 1 & 2. but employers wanted younger people with previous experience. It did'nt bother me to much. Ill be 60 next year and i'm happy to be at home caring for my wife who has Crohn's disease. Almost lost her 5 years ago but she's still here keeping me in check.
Bye for now Don.
Best regards. Gino (Thumb)


----------



## philshimmin

Yes, I too remember most of the names mentioned, particularly Geof Chowles.who was master of the built up kiwi burger and french toast on return from a run ashore.All good fun before the rules changed and auditing/ excessive regulations arrived ...For a proper mate, the name that comes to mind is Mr Catchpole....and his bete noir Carl Kay..All of us overseen by Capt Walkers(the Bishop) benevolent eye.


----------



## NZ JollyJack

Hi Phil,
Boy do I remember you joning us on the "ORkNEY SHORE" in Peterhead in'77
Dave Whale was the Skipper I think! We were just about out of food on board as it was the end of the month. Whale was about to sail for a rig shift untill you put your foot down and said no. It still took a call to the office in Aberdeen before he would restock!! Almost a mutiny I think!

Cheers,
Kiwi,
AKA Geoff Chowles
PS> we'll go over the cost of keeping a wife And sex next time!


----------



## NZ JollyJack

capnrob said:


> Hi Geoff,
> Welcome to SN, I also just joined a few days ago.
> I was in OM / Zaps from 1975 to 86. Spent most time abroad, including Canada (Mulgrave )
> Weren't you 3/E in the Scotian or the Breton Shore or one of the other tall weather class ones ?
> I was in the Nova Shore over there at the time ( '76 )
> Rgds
> Rob Bradbury


Hi Rob,
Just had the Discharge book out. Yes I was 3rd on the "Scotian:- Gt. Yarmouth to Mulgrave in '76 Then took the Island back to the UK for it's comversion to a Dive support Vesel. Roger was the skipper I think. Hit some very bad weather on the way over Skipper had put out a destes wornning But could not resind it as our airials were caried away.

Not as bad as the storm in '77 off the coast of Labrador while on the Orkney.

Cheers Geoff Chowles AKA Kiwi


----------



## philshimmin

Geoff, was that when we went to the Sandokan stand by job with Freddie Sampson? We all used to play cards with Fred, Sinclir Anderson etc.to pass the time at anchor. Fred used to cheat..the losers had to put up the beers.. for each hand. Fred was chuckling as he kept winning, and free drinking. He didnt realise every time he went to pump his bilges we topped up our cases from his fridge! We all wore silly caps made by one of the hands.Fred made a sort of mess kit jacket out of a red boilersuit. I still smile about it all..Rgds Phil


----------



## NZ JollyJack

Hi Phil,

Yes, this has rekindled old memories.
I remember us all in your cabin having a few beers, sitting and sewwing caps from the rag bag.I still have the OM badge I made for mine.
Then also the time we sat around and worked out how much it cost to keep a wife at home divided by the number of times we had sex while home on leve. It was a lot cheeper to rent than buy.(Or should that be lease as the costs are on going).

You can contact me direct if you wish at [email protected] or through one of my web sites. www.modeldockyard.co.nz or www.locksmiths.co.nz

Cheers mate,
Kiwi
Aka Geoff(Thumb)


----------



## KevinR

Great to hear from some of the old OM. crew!
I was C/engr. on, to begin with, Essex Shore out of G.Yarmouth. Then a lot of trips on Atlantic Shore in 1972/73 with Topsy Turner, followed by Bay, Forties, Polar,Cook and Pacific - finishing in 1977.
Anybody remember a skipper called Paul Ellis, from Guernsey, and know what happened to him?
Balikpapan was quite a base in those days, we pinched a puppy from the girlie bars at Benteng up the road, and he lived aboard for a long time until the ship had to return to the UK. I could fill a book with stories about Balikpapan!

Kevin Routledge

PS. -- attached a couple of pics. of my model of Anglia Shore - 1:100 scale.


----------



## jim barnes

Did a bit with OSM and Zappata !
Tern Shore 3/4/70.....Norfolk Shore 10/4/70 to 5/5/70 (north Sea)
Pacific Shore (Mulgrave) 7/5/70 to 29/8/70
Petrel Shore (West Africa/Gt Yarmouth) 25/12/71 to 7/4/71
Trojan Service (North Sea ) no discharge dates Monrovian flag 
Then a few of the Lady Boats (Foreign flags afain)
Sailed as EDH and as EDH/reliefe cook on the Trojan...LOL
Great times then? [=P]


----------



## KevinR

*Atlantic Shore*

I was C/Eng. on the Atlantic Shore back in '72/73 with Topsy Turner and Chris Upjohn as Captains. Anybody know where Chris is now (think he's in Oz).? I'd also like to contact John Fox and John Harvey, both engineers from Hull, with whom I had some weird runs ashore.
I attach a model I made, and still have, of the old Atlantic Shore, also a pic. of myself and Ben, the ship's dog (see posting above!) with Chris; also a pic. of the motley Indonesian crew (myself holding "Ben") and Chris in the white shirt.
PS - To Rob Bradbury - we were on the Pacific Shore in Punta del Este when she was alongside for over a month having a stern gantry fitted - quite an experience!!!!!

PS - To Don Mathieson - We sailed together sometime, your name rings a bell - remember me at all?


----------



## Don Matheson

Kevin Yes I am pretty sure I sailed with you on Atlantic Shore around the time I left to come back to the North Sea again.
Have lost my old discharge book so cant find dates for first time with OM but sailed on Atlantic Kent Viking Suffolk Norfolk Arctic South North and even on one Jim Barnes mentioned, the Tern Shore. So if it was not the Atlantic I am sure I have sailed with you somewhere. I served with Offshore Marine twice coming back for a second go in 76 and finishing in79.
Jim I thought I was the only one who even served on the Tern Shore.
Don


----------



## Don Matheson

Kevin Just read your posts again and had to edit my first post. 
I see you mentioned John "Anchors" Harvey, and weird runs ashore with him. Trust me everyone who went up the road with John had a weird experience. Remember one night drying his "Clean" shirt in the galley oven so he could hit the town. I am sure it was Anchors who borrowed the shell from the British frigate in the West Indies and it was also him who was arrested on the plane going to Mulgrave in Canada when he grabbed the pilot round the neck, by mistake I may add in his defence.
I think a weird night would have been a quiet night. Think Dave Todd may have some idea about him and Foxy as I think he comes from near them.
Don


----------



## philshimmin

I remember a run ashore in Yarmouth with"anchors"..to the old quayside pub with the woodburner stove..he told the landlady she must have had a hard life to end up with a face like hers.....and to the working girls on the stools at the bar, that he XXXXXX for yorkshire and wanted "it" for nowt, all at the top of his voice.. What a revelation, what a great character!


----------



## Don Matheson

My favorite story about Anchors was the one about him going to Mulgrave in Canada. On the plane Anchors decides to take a look at the cockpit but doesnt ask, just goes charging up there. Throws open the door, trips on the small step and goes flying into the cockpit. In an attempt to save himself he grabs the pilot round the neck and holds on to stop him falling.
Pilot is suddenly being pulled backwards from his seat and must be thinking its a high jacking. Co pilot is trying to knock lumps out of Anchors to prevent the highjacking and Anchors is screaming that he just wants to visit the cockpit. They get it all sorted out in the end, fortunately there were no sky marshal's then or Anchors was a goner. The crew later visited the supply boat and a few beers smoothed it all out.
A typical day in the life of Anchors.
Don


----------



## jim barnes

Don Matheson said:


> Kevin Yes I am pretty sure I sailed with you on Atlantic Shore around the time I left to come back to the North Sea again.
> Have lost my old discharge book so cant find dates for first time with OM but sailed on Atlantic Kent Viking Suffolk Norfolk Arctic South North and even on one Jim Barnes mentioned, the Tern Shore. So if it was not the Atlantic I am sure I have sailed with you somewhere. I served with Offshore Marine twice coming back for a second go in 76 and finishing in79.
> Jim I thought I was the only one who even served on the Tern Shore.
> Don


Yes i sailed with Lional the captain who used to own the ship (trawler) before O/S took it over so i believe? a smashing bloke but completly insane in the nicest possible way, we went north for some reason from Gt Yarmouth and the weather was so bad he took her into Aserdeen but forgot to inform ofshore marine who for a while thought they had lost us??? so i was told?[=P]


----------



## Don Matheson

Jim I just remembered his name. Lional was a great guy to sail with and as you say was slightly crackers in the nicest possible way. I agree, I was told that he owned the Tern and sold it to Offshore Marine. I only did runs out to the local platforms near Yarmouth delivering odd items and it was almost perfect for that. At the time all the hands were local so it was a lonely place of a weekend.
If I remember correctly Lional couldnt do enough for his crew which helped make it a good ship.
Don


----------



## jim barnes

Yes Don perfect description of *LIONAL*, wasn't with him long but a life long memory. remember him sending me outside in a raging storm to change a light bulb on the main mast above the bridge, wasn't high but as you know it was a small ship and could she roll? thought he was kidding but he wasn't and really thought it was funny, laughed about it when i got back in the wheel house to take the wheel back of him


----------



## Don Matheson

Morning Jim, dont you think Lional was looking after his boys by sending you, a very experienced seaman up the mast to change a light. He was cetainly looking after me or another engineer.
Had to go up on a cargo ship to change the light on the forward mast as the seaman on watch was too young and inexperienced. Not a happy engineer I can tell you, they should bring back the parafin lamp on a rope, much easier.
Cant find my old Discharge book with dates as there is just a chance that we sailed together on this wonderful little ship. More like a Tonka toy than a supply boat.
Don


----------



## NZ JollyJack

*Anchors Harvey*



Don Matheson said:


> My favorite story about Anchors was the one about him going to Mulgrave in Canada. On the plane Anchors decides to take a look at the cockpit but doesnt ask, just goes charging up there. Throws open the door, trips on the small step and goes flying into the cockpit. In an attempt to save himself he grabs the pilot round the neck and holds on to stop him falling.
> Pilot is suddenly being pulled backwards from his seat and must be thinking its a high jacking. Co pilot is trying to knock lumps out of Anchors to prevent the highjacking and Anchors is screaming that he just wants to visit the cockpit. They get it all sorted out in the end, fortunately there were no sky marshal's then or Anchors was a goner. The crew later visited the supply boat and a few beers smoothed it all out.
> A typical day in the life of Anchors.
> Don


Boy do I remember John Harvey, Aka Anchors. I was with him in drydock when he nicked the shell from HMS Gurka. He put it in my bunk when I was ashore. Davey McDayed made him put it back.
That was Just the start of my adventures with Anchors and his mate John Fox.


----------



## crockettr75

NZ JollyJack said:


> Boy do I remember John Harvey, Aka Anchors. I was with him in drydock when he nicked the shell from HMS Gurka. He put it in my bunk when I was ashore. Davey McDayed made him put it back.
> That was Just the start of my adventures with Anchors and his mate John Fox.


Geoff,

I was in the Chiefs cabin on the Island Shore with everyone else having a few beers when John marched in and slammed the shell down on the deck, what a laugh

Tony


----------



## jim barnes

Don Matheson said:


> Kevin Yes I am pretty sure I sailed with you on Atlantic Shore around the time I left to come back to the North Sea again.
> Have lost my old discharge book so cant find dates for first time with OM but sailed on Atlantic Kent Viking Suffolk Norfolk Arctic South North and even on one Jim Barnes mentioned, the Tern Shore. So if it was not the Atlantic I am sure I have sailed with you somewhere. I served with Offshore Marine twice coming back for a second go in 76 and finishing in79.
> Jim I thought I was the only one who even served on the Tern Shore.
> Don


Bit late in replying just spotted the thread. The reason I was on the Turn Shore was because Capt Thompson from the office in Gt Yarmouth sent me because I had pestered him for a job with OM kept telling me to come back when i was 18 so I did. Now on reflection think he posted me there with the Captain Lionel to have the trip of a life time, Hairy but great fun. was a short trip but will never forget it. Survived that run and had plenty more EXPERIENCES.
Jim


----------



## crockettr75

jim barnes said:


> Bit late in replying just spotted the thread. The reason I was on the Turn Shore was because Capt Thompson from the office in Gt Yarmouth sent me because I had pestered him for a job with OM kept telling me to come back when i was 18 so I did. Now on reflection think he posted me there with the Captain Lionel to have the trip of a life time, Hairy but great fun. was a short trip but will never forget it. Survived that run and had plenty more EXPERIENCES.
> Jim


Jim

Do you remember an AB on the Tern called Paul Gooch

Tony


----------



## jim barnes

Sorry Tony, long time back now, funny thing is can only remember the Captain who we called Lionel and had actually owned the boat when she was a trawler. Some man that was, he was unbelievable in the wheel house when running into real heavy sea's he would cheer as the bow went under. We had to call into Aberdeen because the sea was too much, problem was he failed to inform Gt Yarmouth and they went into panick mode after a couple of days. from there we returned to Gt Yarmouth and I went to the Norfolk Shore for a very short while then it was Nova Scotia to cool down on the Pacific Shore for 4months. Also Lional was a great bloke too.
Jim


----------



## Rafal Zahorski

*Antony William Ian Thompson*

Hello guys,

I am sorry to come in the middle of your discussion but we are looking for a man who was working before in Cosag Marine Services and later on he started to work for Zapata. So I am more like happy that I found your threat. We placed an announcement on our web page as follow:

WE ARE LOOKING FOR ANTONY WILLIAM IAN THOMPSON - HE WAS ON BEMBRIDGE IN 1974 - 1975 AS A CAPTAIN. HE WAS WITH HIS FORMER WIFE J.THOMPSON.

WE HAVE A VERY IMPORTANT INFO FOR HIM - WE ARE SURE HE WILL BE GLAD TO KNOW IT AND PAY A NICE CASE OF GOOD BEER TO EVERYBODY WHO WILL HELP US TO FIND HIM

MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP IN THAT MATTER!!!

But seriously there is somebody who is looking for him by many, many years. Antony will be more than happy if he will receive a contact to than nice person.

So please help us to find Tony. Today he should be in a range of 60-70 years old.

It is really very important. 

More about Cosag you can find here:

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=342

Many thanks in advance for your kind help

Happy New Year 2012 for everybody

Greeting, Rafal


----------



## 5036

I spent a very pleasant summer as a survey rep on the Fastnet Shore with a skipper called Butch Wooltorton and a first mate called Peter Hewitson(?) doing survey work up and down the newly laid FLAGS gasline. Every time we went into port Butch put a bar towel over the engine controls because they looked just like beer pumps.

We rescued a burning fishing boat one day called the "Wisteria" and towed her to Peterhead.

Butch also told me that the design of the bow of the Shore boats used to make them pitch in a harmonic motion in certain sea conditions that made them nosedive that ended up with the wheelhouse windows stove in and that the FS was the only one not to have done this. He reckoned when it started you gently pulled the throttles back to prevent it happening. Was this true or a wind up?

Does anyone know what happened to Butch and Pete, they were great characters.


----------



## steamship

*steamship*



nav said:


> I spent a very pleasant summer as a survey rep on the Fastnet Shore with a skipper called Butch Wooltorton and a first mate called Peter Hewitson(?) doing survey work up and down the newly laid FLAGS gasline. Every time we went into port Butch put a bar towel over the engine controls because they looked just like beer pumps.
> 
> We rescued a burning fishing boat one day called the "Wisteria" and towed her to Peterhead.
> 
> Butch also told me that the design of the bow of the Shore boats used to make them pitch in a harmonic motion in certain sea conditions that made them nosedive that ended up with the wheelhouse windows stove in and that the FS was the only one not to have done this. He reckoned when it started you gently pulled the throttles back to prevent it happening. Was this true or a wind up?
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Butch and Pete, they were great characters.


I remember a bunch of those characters Capt. Butch. J. Fox J. Harvey
One eye Jack. Topsy Turner. Howard Anguish and Davey Grieff Chis Upton too and many others. Didn't the "heathen" crew eat Topsy's cat? I met Topsy years later in Africa and reminded him of when he took the wooden toilet seat from the demolished tenements in Torry.
Does anyone remember Scraggy Annie from Mulgrave? Peter Hedges
was manager there and I met up with him later in the UAE. I understand they caught him up to filling his pockets underhand and sent him to Egypt to be the second in command which he didn't like. I heard he took a heart attack and died shortly after that.


----------



## Mizzentop64

*Atlantic Shore*



KevinR said:


> I was C/Eng. on the Atlantic Shore back in '72/73 with Topsy Turner and Chris Upjohn as Captains. Anybody know where Chris is now (think he's in Oz).? I'd also like to contact John Fox and John Harvey, both engineers from Hull, with whom I had some weird runs ashore.
> I attach a model I made, and still have, of the old Atlantic Shore, also a pic. of myself and Ben, the ship's dog (see posting above!) with Chris; also a pic. of the motley Indonesian crew (myself holding "Ben") and Chris in the white shirt.
> PS - To Rob Bradbury - we were on the Pacific Shore in Punta del Este when she was alongside for over a month having a stern gantry fitted - quite an experience!!!!!
> 
> PS - To Don Mathieson - We sailed together sometime, your name rings a bell - remember me at all?


===========================================
I remember that model very well. I was on the Atlantic from Durban to Gib to Sfax (calling in at Luanda to creep up alongside the East Shore). I think I last sw Chris Upjohn in Cults (Aberdeen suburb) about ten years ago.


----------



## steamship

*Chris Upjohn*



Mizzentop64 said:


> ===========================================
> I remember that model very well. I was on the Atlantic from Durban to Gib to Sfax (calling in at Luanda to creep up alongside the East Shore). I think I last sw Chris Upjohn in Cults (Aberdeen suburb) about ten years ago.


Didn't Chris use to live in Aberdeen? I seem to remember going to his house and meeting his wife and daughter. There was a nice bar we used to go to in Cults, it was in one of those big old houses that had been converted into a hotel. My then girlfriend was a wee bit snobby and didn't want to go to the bars around the dock.


----------



## Mizzentop64

*Chris Upjohn*

Yes Chris probably did live in Cults, Aberdeen as I seem to recall that he told me that he worked for Shell. The hotel/bar may well have been Norwood House hotel or maybe just Cults Hotel (next to the Post Office).

I have dug out my old Discharge books and I see that I was on the Atlantic Shore from Oct 73 (joining in Singapore) to Feb 74, paying off in Sfax. I do remember that as I slept for 14 hours straight.


----------

